Ask HN: What are some blogs/ books that gives fresh and positive life ideas? - milanspeaks
======
milanspeaks
I started reading signal Vs noise blog by Basecamp and their books too and I
have started enjoying it due to it's novel and different take on business.

Are there any similar blogs and books?

